# clyde/tuross/moruya



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Howdy all

Im heading coastbound this sunday (weather permitting) and plan on hitting under batemans bay bridge early landbased for an hour, then off to a flatty bank at lake tuross for a bit, then for an arvo flick in the moruya river.

If anyone is interested in either of these options let me know as itd be good to get out with a couple of other yakkers

cheers

chris


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Really wish i could join you mate, but i will be there on Friday night and Saturday (Moruya) and have to return Saturday night  I hope you do well mate.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Pescado, I'll be at Moruya Heads from Friday night-Sunday, and I'm planning to try a few different spots around the Moruya river, and possibly Tuross as well. I spoke to Leigh about it last night and there are certainly plenty of estuary options at the moment. I don't have any concrete plans yet, so where I end up fishing on Sunday will probably depend on how well I go on Saturday :wink:

I'll PM you my number now, give me a buzz if you want a report :wink:


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Craig, mate thats a bit unfortunate would've been good to catch up. No doubt ull be fishing pretty hard to get something on board. A metre plus lizard maybe?? Good luck with it :wink:

Jason, sent you a PM mate, ill give ya a buzz.

cheers

chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Not sure what I'll be upto yet, the weather forcast is looking shitty for the w/end again unfortunately, so might give it a miss.

I'm really itching to get outside after some snapper so will more than likely be down the coast the following weekend.

Good luck, hope you all get into a few :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> the weather forcast is looking shitty for the w/end again unfortunately


Grrrr :x I didn't know that. Hopefully some unsettled weather might switch the fish on a bit??

I'll bring a stinky groper back for you Allan :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Jason I'll pass on those stinky groper things mate, how embarrasing :lol:

S'posed to be southerlies blowing for the next 4 or 5 days at around 20 knotts so I'd imagine the seas wont be freindly, but, I reckon things should fire up really well once we get a stable pressure system move over.

Suzi reckons you promised us lobster next time you went for a dive :wink: just reminding you mate, ok.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Yeah the old weather reports.......i tend to take the opposite of what they say and thats what the weather will be like :wink: Maybe just wishful thinking on my part. At least it wouldnt be snowing at the coast!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

pescado said:


> Craig, mate thats a bit unfortunate would've been good to catch up. No doubt ull be fishing pretty hard to get something on board. A metre plus lizard maybe?? Good luck with it :wink:
> cheers
> 
> chris


Yeah mate would love to catch up, still trying to work out a way that i can stay for Sunday as well, ill be trying very hard to hook up to my first fish off the new yak a metre plus lizard would be sensational!!! but i bet ill come away empty handed again  Going to be fishing the beach through most of the night so should come up with something from there at least.

Allan, im very keen to get offshore mate so as soon as we get some favourable conditions you can count me in.

Jason, if you happen to be on the Moruya river on Saturday keep an eye out for me, ill be up near the sand flats at the upper end of the river


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> Suzi reckons you promised us lobster next time you went for a dive :wink: just reminding you mate, ok.


I haven't forgotten :wink: But I won't be taking the dive gear this weekend, water will still be mucky after the big blow last week.



Craig450 said:


> Jason, if you happen to be on the Moruya river on Saturday keep an eye out for me, ill be up near the sand flats at the upper end of the river


I will keep an eye out Craig, at this stage I'm planning to concentrate on the shallows around the mouth, continuing my quest for a moruya bream on a surface lure 8) Hope you get stuck into em  I'll PM you my mobile now if you want to gloat when you get your first fish out of the revo :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQBrUlsAABJfgAASYGUACACgHAA/798wIABoVPU09NQxAyD1DTaQImgjDQhoyADIFRMXX50TotPVW3qGJCPK2OwhMc8nw0C0FRSZkNEo8Uzrm3okAtdBZj48EFQ4+BqmxRhUnRe+4QCB7AeKTVcVh0XKb3K7dBhzJUaTSvwb+LuSKcKEgANaktg=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Squidder said:


> I will keep an eye out Craig, at this stage I'm planning to concentrate on the shallows around the mouth, continuing my quest for a moruya bream on a surface lure 8) Hope you get stuck into em


Yeah sorry mate  thats what i meant, ill be up near the camp ground end of the river


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Have a good trip dudes and tight lines eh?

Re : The following weekend -

Was hoping to get down the coast for a day trip but alas Saturday is no go for me so Sunday will probably be out of the picture too...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

That is a pity Paffoh, would be good to get out for a fish with ya. Ill be heading down a fair bit through the cooler months so hopefully next time we can organise something.


----------

